# an uncomfortable subject



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

*highs and lows*

Well, I missed a turkey on Saturday.

I was hunting with an 11 year old boy (in GA piney woods) who moved as they were getting into range. One of the hens saw his movement and started putting. And the whole bunch (I think 8 birds) turned around to leave. I had a bead on a gobbler, but a hen got right between us and never moved out of the way. I saw another gobbler standing by himself out of the corner of my eye, and swung around to hurriedly try to squeeze off a shot at him before he was gone. But I never had the gun down on him correctly, and missed clear over his head. I was using a new gun and the unfamiliarity cost me. And "if" just may be the biggest word in the dictionary.

They say a miss is a fact of life in turkey hunting, if you shoot at enough of them. That's true, but the truth is, I really just tell myself that to feel better. I hate missing. I hadn't missed one since 2008 - a streak of 43 straight - broken.

I hoped I learned a lesson or two. I think I did. I need to refocus and pay attention to the details. It's the little things that make the difference between a miss and carrying one out of the woods; or getting one to come the last 20 yds into range; or hearing that gobble on the roost or not.

I wasn't too bent out of shape about it at the time, but it's gnawing at me now. Hopefully this vent will help me get over it and refocus....


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I missed the very first turkey I ever shot at. I think it will haunt me for the rest of my life


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've missed two in my day and frankly the memory is stronger than most kills. Just thank the lord we ain't huntin African Lions


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

We feel your pain Hal. Happens to all hunters be it turkeys, upland, waterfowl, small game or big game. I took a bad shot on a turkey once, decided then and there I will wait until everything is perfect before shooting. I didn't shoot a turkey that year because with turkeys, everything isn't perfect very often. I have since shot a couple turkeys when everything was perfect and couple where everything wasn't perfect, but good enough to bag a bird. Patience is the key to a good shot, but sometimes, you've got to pull the trigger when there is an opening. I'm sure you'll make up for it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I worked with a guy once and he came into work in his camo, bleeding from the head. I asked what happened and he said he had shot a turkey but it took off running and he was chasing after it and tripped over a log and went head first into a stump. Woke up a while later from being knocked unconscious and came into work with blood still on his head. Drove him to the ER for stitches...I guess turkey hunters are a special breed.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

We took a friend of ours hunting a few years ago... his first time out.

All three of us decided to take our muzz shotguns.

He had a tom at 15 yards, and both barrels misfired... (He hasn't been back hunting with us since)


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

A turkey gives me "buck fever" like no other animal alive!
I get the serious shakes and my blood pressure and heart rate go through the roof. You know it is happening and there isn't much you can do about it. 
So yeah, a miss can happen easily.
I never get like this with deer. Those shots are usually pretty cool and calculated, even when bow hunting.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Last year, my first day ever turkey hunting I started calling in a Tom first thing. He was coming in as if on a string. Just as I caught sight of him, BOOM! A hunter I hasn't known was there shot him while he was still 90 yards away from me. 2 hours and 3 miles up the canyon later, I get a gobble. He again comes in as though on a string. I'm thinking this turkey hunting thing is the easiest thing ever. He came running in and popped out at 40 yards. I aimed (too quickly) shot and missed! I then spent 8 more days chasing toms in that canyon before I got another in range (nailed him!). It's been a long 10 months of waiting ever since!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> I worked with a guy once and he came into work in his camo, bleeding from the head. I asked what happened and he said he had shot a turkey but it took off running and he was chasing after it and tripped over a log and went head first into a stump. Woke up a while later from being knocked unconscious and came into work with blood still on his head. Drove him to the ER for stitches...I guess turkey hunters are a special breed.


:mrgreen:

Reminds me of the first UT merriams I killed in 2000.

We had a flock of birds coming in late, and had to stand up to see them down below. I tried to shoot a walking bird, missing and he flew off. But another one gobbled at the shot, and there he was closer. I was getting a bead on that one but the guy I was hunting with (won't mention names to protect the not so innocent) nudged me right as I pulled the trigger and I didn't hit him well. The turkey hobbled over into a patch of bushes and I took off after him. I was holding my gun in my right hand and the turkey hopped up out of the bushes and ran by me. I grabbed him by the neck with my left hand and he started clawing my hand and whopping me with his wings. I hollered for the not so innocent to grab my gun so I could use both hand before the turkey whupped me. He grabbed my gun and I bear hugged the turkey, wrestled him to the ground and choked him out.

It was exciting and I wasn't sure who was going to win the wrestling match for a moment.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

So is the "uncomfortable subject" that you're mad about missing the shot or that you're blaming an 11yr old boy?


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

hawglips said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Reminds me of the first UT merriams I killed in 2000.
> 
> ...


Now that is a classic story. That is exactly how I want to make it happen this year. You can tell that one over and over and it wont get old.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

horkingmidget said:


> So is the "uncomfortable subject" that you're mad about missing the shot or that you're blaming an 11yr old boy?


Nice try.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

43-1 over a 7 year stretch isn't all that bad. I'd say the turkeys are at a big disadvantage when you're in the woods. Everyone misses, and yes, it is frustrating when we do. Sounds to me that you have another 7 years before worrying about this again.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> I'd say the turkeys are at a big disadvantage when you're in the woods.


Turkeys laugh at me in the woods.
I was doing some pre-season scouting yesterday when I heard some rustling coming in. I dropped behind a large tree. When I slowly, slowly, peeked out (in full camo, including face net), there was a large flock of jakes at 30yds just standing there watching me. 
They know an amateur when they see one.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I missed one a few years back at about 10 yds - shot over, under, in front or whatever. I hurried the shot. Luckily instead of continuing to run down the finger ridge, he turned and flew off giving me a beautiful broadside and knocked him down out of the air. So, a successful miss I guess.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Didn't miss this one this morning. After a 4-1/4 hour duel my 28 ga Franchi 48AL put a swarm in his face.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that a Utah bird?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

No that's an eastern


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

North Carolina bird


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Got to kill this one today with the 410 Yildiz O/U


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My grandson shot this one this morning... his first.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Listen up Lips, I and one other "seasoned" turkey hunter in our group missed a bird this year...I am holding you responsible! I feel certain mine was a sympathy shot directly influenced by your earlier disaster this year. No more posts about missing birds...Please.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Listen up Lips, I and one other "seasoned" turkey hunter in our group missed a bird this year...I am holding you responsible! I feel certain mine was a sympathy shot directly influenced by your earlier disaster this year. No more posts about missing birds...Please.


My lips are sealed from here on out.

Sorry to hear of the misses... hate to miss.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

This has been a good week of hunting. And my last for the year.

Between myself, my son, my brother and my nephew- in NE and UT, there have been some birds put in the freezer. Hunted NE Monday and Tuesday, then UT Thursday and Friday.

Mon

My brother, son and myself all got into the action on Monday.





































Tues

(My brother called this one below in for a buddy)









While I got this one to come over to show off for me .



















Thurs


















My youngest daughter got to watch a fine show of lots of roost gobbling and five toms putting on a show for several hens.

Fri









My nephew went solo on this one.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Hal you are the gobbler destroyer:!:

Nice looking birds:grin:

Any more hunts lined up for the spring or was Utah the last stop this year?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> Any more hunts lined up for the spring or was Utah the last stop this year?


Sad to say, no more hunts for me this spring.....


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Those NE birds are absolutely gorgeous. And as always, you guys always put the hammer down on the UT birds in some beautiful country. 

Anyone else think it's time for UT to be 2 bird spring hunt?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Anyone else think it's time for UT to be 2 bird spring hunt?


I'll second that idea:!:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> Those NE birds are absolutely gorgeous. And as always, you guys always put the hammer down on the UT birds in some beautiful country.
> 
> Anyone else think it's time for UT to be 2 bird spring hunt?


Why do you think Utah should have a two bird season? There might be a few areas that it would be appropriate but for the most part Utah is still establishing our flocks to huntable levels.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> Anyone else think it's time for UT to be 2 bird spring hunt?


....no


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Why do you think Utah should have a two bird season? There might be a few areas that it would be appropriate but for the most part Utah is still establishing our flocks to huntable levels.


Basically, if we can provide more hunter opportunity without hurting the turkey population, seems like it might be a good idea.

I think GS turkey hunting has a success rate of 15-20%. I would assume maybe only an 8-10% success for a second turkey which means maybe only an extra 400-500 toms or jakes are taken.

I realize this isn't scientific, but a lot of turkey hunters are seeing a more Jakes and a fair amount of Toms during this hunt. Several guys tagging out in the first day or two of hunting. If I had to guess based on what I saw in wintering areas of turkeys, there seemed to be just as many Jakes and Toms as hens which I would guess, for managing sustaining populations, we'd only need to see 1/3 of the birds be male.

With the spring hunt of just shooting bearded turkeys after they breed, I was just thinking there are a lot of areas that a 2nd turkey wouldn't hurt populations. On the other hand, I can also think of a couple areas that it could be damaging and would hurt population.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The rule of thumb for some state turkey programs is 2 hens per 1 tom in summer surveys in order to maintain good spring gobbler hunting.

Eclectic called in another GS bird this week for a young lady about to go on a church mission.










And my son called in a nice set of spurs this morning right off the roost, in spite of a little too much interest in his calling from coyotes.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic called in another general season bird today


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Another General season Eclectic bird today....


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic helped this young lady get her first bird for a graduation present


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly with BP - we frankly don't have the number of turkeys needed to support the hunting pressure they get now, let alone giving hunters the possibility to kill an additional tom... don't let one good season fool you into thinking that all is well in Utah with respect to turkeys - keep in mind that we had a very mild winter - plenty of available winter feed makes gobblers FEEL better; hence, gobble more and work better in the spring. Turkeys have completely disappeared from excellent habitat where they thrived a decade ago - I contend that we simply cannot pound areas day in and day out for a month and a half and still have turkeys there - can you say Stansburys and Oquirrhs... and now the Pahvant? Lets guard this valuable resource well and support regulations that help it thrive. There exist few out there that love hunting turkeys more than I, and I wish we could each bag 5 turkeys in Utah... but the reality is that right now we must discipline ourselves to be content with one... the resource can tolerate no more.


----------

